
Comparison of trie structures used for IP address lookups - jwbensley
https://raminaji.wordpress.com/
======
jwbensley
"In this web based tutorial. First we give a brief overview about the impact
of addressing on lookup operations. We then present a series of different
address lookup algorithms along with their advantages and disadvantages.
Finally, we compare between all of them and see how they are suited in today’s
networks and we also give a brief analysis about our findings based on
implementing unibit trie, Patricia trie, and fixed stride multibit."

